# reduce Eheim 2213 flow



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Only adjust the outflow.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

They tend to slow down quite a bit after a month or so. I'd shut the outflow valve a bit until then.


----------



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for quick info. Will it cause any back pressure problem if only adjust outflow?


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Another vote for adjusting only the outlet flow. I'm not an authority on the topic, but seems cutting the outlet flow in order to use an oversized Eheim on a smaller tank is somewhat common. And as your filter picks up particles from the water the flow will slow, so expect to open up the flow in time.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

ming30g said:


> thanks for quick info. Will it cause any back pressure problem if only adjust outflow?


you should be fine.. the other thing you could do is get a spray bar


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

I have mine on my 10g at full flow and even that isn't enough flow. Curious as to why you think that is too much flow.


----------



## KShoes (Sep 29, 2009)

My flow from my 2213 slowed considerably since I first installed it. Throttle the outflow valve a little bit for slower full. But keep an eye on it, it will decrease a flow. When that happens, just open it up again.


----------



## ming30g (Mar 18, 2007)

the flow looks strong to me because I am concerned that baby tears I just planted might get swept awy:redface:
but like suggested, with time it will slow down due to build up etc.
I adjust the outflow and it looks better now. thanks again.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

+1 on spraybars. And you can always drill out the holes on an existing spraybar to reduce the current but keep flow high.


----------

